
French Executives Convicted in Suicides of 35 Workers - JonathanMerklin
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/20/world/europe/france-telecom-suicides.html
======
JonathanMerklin
Some previous discussions on the same topic ([1], [2]):

[1]: (2019) Former top executives of France Télécom on trial for harassing
employees
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20399062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20399062)

[2]: (2019) A Decade Ago, Suicides Rocked A French Telecom Firm. Now Its Execs
Stand Trial)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000116](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20000116)

(Couldn't find anything from circa 2007-2009, which various comments and
articles paint as the time frame. Sorry!)

